# looking to move



## krista n mark (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, we've just joined and were thinking of living in Spain. I work in the N.H.S as a Healthcare Assistant but i don't speak Spanish. Is this a major problem and is Spain as bad as some people are saying? We are a family of 5.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

krista n mark said:


> Hi, we've just joined and were thinking of living in Spain. I work in the N.H.S as a Healthcare Assistant but i don't speak Spanish. Is this a major problem and is Spain as bad as some people are saying? We are a family of 5.



Spain is a great place to live, but if you have no qualifications and dont speak spanish your chances of work are almost zero. So, your best bet is to establish where abouts in Spain you wish to live in, do some fact finding visits and see if its financially viable

Jo xxx


----------



## krista n mark (Oct 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> Spain is a great place to live, but if you have no qualifications and dont speak spanish your chances of work are almost zero. So, your best bet is to establish where abouts in Spain you wish to live in, do some fact finding visits and see if its financially viable
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, i've worked with the NHS for 7 years and have an NVQ 3 in Healthcare and clinical skills and work within the cancer services. Do you work in Healthcare?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

krista n mark said:


> Hi Jo, i've worked with the NHS for 7 years and have an NVQ 3 in Healthcare and clinical skills and work within the cancer services. Do you work in Healthcare?


I doubt your qualifications will help you here, if you are not fluent in Spanish you wont stand a chance - maybe you could get a job as a private carer to a Brit. Though saying that there are two families in our village (we live inland) and they manage OK with the work they get from the government.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

krista n mark said:


> Hi Jo, i've worked with the NHS for 7 years and have an NVQ 3 in Healthcare and clinical skills and work within the cancer services. Do you work in Healthcare?


Indeed I did, I was a nurse prescriber in the UK and worked for the local OOH GP organisation for 11 years and then worked for a community hospital before leaving to live in Spain. In Spain I managed to get on the waiting list for a job working in an expat care home as a carer - I was about 25th on the list, that was four years ago!!! (still waiting lol) and I did manage to get some care in the community work, but it wasnt regularor well paid and the hours werent good.

Any qualifications you have need to be translated and ratified in Spain before you can use them and you do have to speak and write Spanish fluently - Even then, theres little in the way of work in the mainstream health service. there is mass unemployment in Spain at the moment - far worse than it is in the UK

But you do need to come over to Spain and see what its all about - Spain is a huge country, so you need to pin point where you want to be.



Jo xxx


----------



## krista n mark (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you for replying jojo alot more research is needed b4 we make the big decision if not one long holiday then back to the uk lol.

thank you cazzy your reply is encouraging and would like to know more if you are willing to help us out. 

our entire savings would support us for a while my hubby would do anything for work and me well i would be a carer in a home or community. like we say if you dont go for it you will always wonder why the heck you didnt.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I doubt your qualifications will help you here, if you are not fluent in Spanish you wont stand a chance - maybe you could get a job as a private carer to a Brit. Though saying that there are two families in our village (we live inland) and they manage OK with the work they get from the government.


I'm curious - what do they do?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Seriously, as much as I like people to give positive feedback, but: You don't stand a chance right at this moment in time, especially not with a big family. Don't burn your savings just to return poor after a year in Spain - it's not worth it.

Your NHS qualifications won't be recognised and as a foreigner without totally fluent Spanish you won't get anywhere near a job in healthcare. There are so many former nurses and carers in Spain, it's hard to get some temp work (see jojo's post) and even if you manage to get something, you can't support a family of 5 on 5 EUR an hour.

Don't forget there are thousands of Brits in Spain who are willing to do anything. that doesn't make them get actual work though!

I'm usually happy to send people on fact finding missions and "just try it - you might get lucky advise". But not when there are kids involved, in worst case you end up wasting your savings and damaging your kids education on the way (depending on age of course). This moment in time it's madness to try to make a go at living in Spain if you don't have well sought after qualifications.

I would suggest to educate yourself about the country, learn the language, have some holidays during the WINTER. And then come back in 5 years time and see if the economical situation has changed. Right now it's pure madness!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I agree With above, Be smart & stay put for a few years, so many unemployed Brits & Spanish, you could just end up another one! And with kids involved a risky move. However take these statements as positive, and start researching zones, schools, and learn a bit Spanish. Believe me you will gain nothing by moving to Spain at the moment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

krista n mark said:


> thank you for replying jojo alot more research is needed b4 we make the big decision if not one long holiday then back to the uk lol.
> 
> thank you cazzy your reply is encouraging and would like to know more if you are willing to help us out.
> 
> our entire savings would support us for a while my hubby would do anything for work and me well i would be a carer in a home or community. like we say if you dont go for it you will always wonder why the heck you didnt.



I know that feeling. What about husband commuting??? Thats what we did and he was/is waiting for the right time to start his business in Spain. In the meantime, I finally managed to get a regular job selling cheap holidays (took me three years to get it). Do some trips over and have a look around, get to know the areas, get a feel for where you would fit in and perhaps getting chatting to some existing ex-pats



Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is the OP aware that unemployment in Spain is running nationally at above 21% and that in some areas it's around 40%?
Is s/he aware that many Brits are returning to the UK as they can't afford to live here and that many more would like to go but are unable to sell their properties?
Is s/he aware that Spaniards are leaving Spain and going to the UK and Germany to find work?
If you are single the 'go for it' attitude is understandable.
If you have a family to support, the responsibilities are greater. There are many people looking for work who will 'do anything'. Wages are very low as there are so many people seeking work.
Without Spanish even at a time of low unemployment your chances of working in Spain are dramatically reduced.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I'm curious - what do they do?


They work for the village - tidying it up, building, cleaning the town hall and school, gardening etc. basically doing all the odd jobs and keeping the village looking nice.

As I understand it she gets 6 months a year work as she has dependant children and he gets the same - this also gets them benefits. I am not sure how it works.

I think they earn about 800 euro a month though I am not sure. It is not a huge amount but property in our village is very cheap, I imagine you can live on that amount. They also get "Spanish child benefit for 3 children"

Please don't quote me as I am not sure about the numbers!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> They work for the village - tidying it up, building, cleaning the town hall and school, gardening etc. basically doing all the odd jobs and keeping the village looking nice.
> 
> As I understand it she gets 6 months a year work as she has dependant children and he gets the same - this also gets them benefits. I am not sure how it works.
> 
> ...



But your village couldn't support another couple along the same lines,could it....
Whenever people say 'There's an English plumber/plasterer/handyman etc. doing OK in our town/village they don't seem to take into account that another plumber/plasterer etc. would be competing for vscarce work and that one might survive but two couldn't.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> But your village couldn't support another couple along the same lines,could it....
> Whenever people say 'There's an English plumber/plasterer/handyman etc. doing OK in our town/village they don't seem to take into account that another plumber/plasterer etc. would be competing for vscarce work and that one might survive but two couldn't.


I don't know all the unemployed Spanish do the jobs as well!!

I would guess they would get the work first, there is a lot of development going on in the village at the moment. I think the wages are payed by the Junta not the village


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

I know loads of non-Spanish speaking Brits who are 'willing to do anything'.

The fact remains, that for most of them, even those who had qualifications and professions in the UK, there is nothing for them to do.

Several young Spanish family men in our village are going to Germany to work as there is none around where we are.

I personally would wait until the kids are grown up before you try it,unless you move to a big city where there might be *slightly* more chance of finding work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> I know loads of non-Spanish speaking Brits who are 'willing to do anything'.
> 
> The fact remains, that for most of them, even those who had qualifications and professions in the UK, there is nothing for them to do.
> 
> ...


yes - my Spanish neighbour's grown up son - who has 2 degrees - has recently gone to Germany to live with his (Spanish) girlfriend - she has a good job there - he is willing to do anything - cleaning, gardening, whatever



sounds familiar..........................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The "willing to do anything" is a double edged sword and we need to question that. I was willing to do anything to earn money when I arrived in Spain, cleaning loos at malaga airport, prostitution (well maybe not that lol), handing out flyers, PR for bars and night clubs, "lookie-lookie" sales..... hhmmm!??. I eventually got a job with an agency as a community carer for the disabled and infirm. I was given 12 hour shifts, which involved the easy stuff, shopping, cooking and cleaning and the not so easy stuff, bathing, wiping, dressing, undressing, feeding, mopping up copious amounts of bodily fluids (all ends and not all fluid!), changing dressings, bags, false teeth (I had a funny incident with those which I wont bore you with lol!!).... 12 hours shifts were difficult cos of kids school - or not at school. There was one week where I was hardly at home and I started to wonder why I was in spain - all for 6€ an hour, before stoppages. Fortunately (or unfortunately), I didnt get regular work, so for the next month I got nothing and the following month I did a couple of weekend stints looking after an old chap in hospital - the company expected me to do 12 hour shifts again. then nothing for a month, but by then I had managed to get a job selling cheap holidays - commission only, but better hours.

so what does "willing to do anything" mean?????? and is it really worth it?? No one loved and wanted to be in Spain more than I did, but there comes a point..........

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> The "willing to do anything" is a double edged sword and we need to question that. I was willing to do anything to earn money when I arrived in Spain, cleaning loos at malaga airport, prostitution, handing out flyers, PR for bars and night clubs, "lookie-lookie" sales..... hhmmm!??. I eventually got a job with an agency as a community carer for the disabled and infirm. I was given 12 hour shifts, which involved the easy stuff, shopping, cooking and cleaning and the not so easy stuff, bathing, wiping, dressing, undressing, feeding, mopping up copious amounts of bodily fluids (all ends and not all fluid!), changing dressings, bags, false teeth (I had a funny incident with those which I wont bore you with lol!!).... 12 hours shifts were difficult cos of kids school - or not at school. There was one week where I was hardly at home and I started to wonder why I was in spain - all for 6€ an hour, before stoppages. Fortunately (or unfortunately), I didnt get regular work, so for the next month I got nothing and the following month I did a couple of weekend stints looking after an old chap in hospital - the company expected me to do 12 hour shifts again. then nothing for a month, but by then I had managed to get a job selling cheap holidays - commission only, but better hours.
> 
> so what does "willing to do anything" mean?????? and is it really worth it?? No one loved and wanted to be in Spain more than I did, but there comes a point..........
> 
> Jo xxxx


I think the blue sentence sums it up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I don't know all the unemployed Spanish do the jobs as well!!
> 
> I would guess they would get the work first, there is a lot of development going on in the village at the moment. I think the wages are payed by the Junta not the village


I'm surprised they are actually receiving a salary. Town halls etc are notorious for not paying, paying late or going bankrupt!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the blue sentence sums it up.



True, cos the hell I'd have done what I did for the hours or the money in England!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm surprised they are actually receiving a salary. Town halls etc are notorious for not paying, paying late or going bankrupt!


Our village seems to have a lot of money for some reason (probably corrupt)
We have about 200 houses in our village and for these 200 houses we have a large community pool that is only a few years old, it also has a kids pool, along with a bar/restaurant, We have football pitches, 2 paddle courts, tennis and basketball courts, gym which has exersize machines and regular fitness classes for all ages including spinning etc. all for 5 euro a month!!! Pensioners are free. We have also a lovely street gym which is free. There are also various courses during the year including dancing, ceramics, embroidery etc all of which are free or very cheap. We have coach excursions all over the place again either free or very cheap.

I think we are really lucky, and the locals really want you to join in!


----------

